# (in reaper) How To Make Music Like Brian Eno's Music For Airports (the looping method)



## Erick - BVA (Sep 6, 2021)

I was asked by a subscriber if it was possible to create something like Music For Airports: Ambient 1, in Reaper. Specifically the ability to create music where distinct parts are looped differently and then don't ever sound the same throughout the piece.
It took me a while to figure it out, but the key to pulling this off is in the function "glue selected items within time selection" which basically allows you to modify any given phrase of music into whatever length you want (and then loop at that given length) within the session itself. It's also useful to be fixed on a certain tempo, and always make sure the tracks are stopping and starting on the grid somewhere (so things don't get too crazy rhythmically....unless you want it to) - this would be less important for very ambient music with no clear beat.
While you could definitely do the above by mixing down tracks at various lengths and then creating a new session and dragging and dropping them in, that would be too time consuming. The method outlined in the videos allows for quick experimentation. 
So while I didn't create something exactly like the Eno tracks, it is clear that creating a cover that mirrors the tracks would be possible using Reaper - and I do want to attempt that at some point.
2 videos, one is when I was basically testing out my idea (a longer video), and then one where I did a simpler example (just 2 audio tracks).


----------



## Erick - BVA (Sep 6, 2021)

I recorded a "proper" album over the past week using this technique. In general, these tracks are more akin to something from the Brian Eno release (when compared to the tutorial videos).


----------



## b_elliott (Sep 6, 2021)

Erick - BVA said:


> I was asked by a subscriber if it was possible to create something like Music For Airports: Ambient 1, in Reaper. Specifically the ability to create music where distinct parts are looped differently and then don't ever sound the same throughout the piece.
> tempt that at some point.
> ...


Note: So far I have watched your shorter (#2) video. 
Damn good video and I clearly see how you pull this technique off. Smart of you to work it out.
FWIW I can see this as another way to explore 2-part (or more) counterpoint such as what I have been hearing in the Bach Partitas I started examining yesterday. One of many techniques the Partitas use which could be explored following your example is to have the top line echo a short phrase and likewise for the 2nd line echoing the top piano part: an inter-weaving aspect. 
This is helpful and I feel inspired to try some of these ideas.
Thank you for sharing your technique so well.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Sep 7, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Note: So far I have watched your shorter (#2) video.
> Damn good video and I clearly see how you pull this technique off. Smart of you to work it out.
> FWIW I can see this as another way to explore 2-part (or more) counterpoint such as what I have been hearing in the Bach Partitas I started examining yesterday. One of many techniques the Partitas use which could be explored following your example is to have the top line echo a short phrase and likewise for the 2nd line echoing the top piano part: an inter-weaving aspect.
> This is helpful and I feel inspired to try some of these ideas.
> Thank you for sharing your technique so well.


Thank you for the kind words!
That's a really cool idea to try it in different compositional contexts. I was also thinking about the Rondo form haha 
I'll definitely try out these techniques with different types of pieces. 
Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## b_elliott (Sep 7, 2021)

Erick - BVA said:


> Thank you for the kind words!
> That's a really cool idea to try it in different compositional contexts. I was also thinking about the Rondo form haha
> I'll definitely try out these techniques with different types of pieces.
> Thanks for the ideas!


Do it. 
Rondo: I can't remember the title off the top of my head, but I ran across several short simple Bach rondos for chorus. The one I stumbled across was 4 bars on repeat for 1 minute. Simple but done with a choir = stopped me in my tracks. 

Your thing has legs. Cheers, Bill


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Sep 8, 2021)

Thanks for this Erick, I got some great ideas from it.

There is a critical study of _Music for Airports_ in the Oxford Keynotes series, if you're not sick of it yet:


----------

